# Best Systematic theology.... these be fightin words



## jogri17

I have been collecting Reformed Systematic theologies for 6 years now and I think I've looked through or read most of all that I could find in English (plus Calvin in French). I've come to a strong conviction that Louis Berkhof's ST is the best ST (1 vol or multi) available in the English language. I'm going to make a bullet points of why in a second, but I would like your feedback and try to convince me otherwise.

1. It is afordable and compact.
2. Thought he writing style isn't very glamorous, clearly it isn't as bad as many try to make it out to be and he has the remarkable ability to compact so much into such little space using very few words. 
3. It is free of unique tendancies that have plagued modern reformed ST's (Frame's biblicism; Grudem's baptistic-charismatic beliefs; Reymond's Bizzare understanding of Nicene theology; Horton's over emphasis on covenant & Lutheran sounding-kindest way to phrase it-of justification. 
4. It is far more up to date and doesn't get too philosophical like Hodge or even Bavinck. 
5. Berkhof relied heavily on Bavinck AND Vos, thus his work strongly reflects this. 
6. His knowledge of post-ref debates was quite impressive and doesn't waste time talking about them. He alludes to them, while giving his opinion.
7. His opinions on pretty much everything, as far as I can tell, reflect mainstream calvinism in it's majority positions. 


That being said, I'd like to see a new edition with the bible verses written out as foot notes-even if it's small print. It would be very useful. Also changing the index from roman numerals to arabic numerals would be nice. Another nice thing would be to attach at the end his ''History of Christian doctrines'' volume. It goes along superbly with his ST and his Intro (which was supposed to be printed with the original edition).


----------



## Romans922

Berkhof is good, I like Dabney's...


----------



## JM

jogri17 said:


> I have been collecting Reformed Systematic theologies for 6 years now and I think I've looked through or read most of all that I could find in English (plus Calvin in French). I've come to a strong conviction that Louis Berkhof's ST is the best ST (1 vol or multi) available in the English language. I'm going to make a bullet points of why in a second, but I would like your feedback and try to convince me otherwise.
> 
> 1. It is afordable and compact.
> 2. Thought he writing style isn't very glamorous, clearly it isn't as bad as many try to make it out to be and he has the remarkable ability to compact so much into such little space using very few words.
> 3. It is free of unique tendancies that have plagued modern reformed ST's (Frame's biblicism; Grudem's baptistic-charismatic beliefs; Reymond's Bizzare understanding of Nicene theology; Horton's over emphasis on covenant & Lutheran sounding-kindest way to phrase it-of justification.
> 4. It is far more up to date and doesn't get too philosophical like Hodge or even Bavinck.
> 5. Berkhof relied heavily on Bavinck AND Vos, thus his work strongly reflects this.
> 6. His knowledge of post-ref debates was quite impressive and doesn't waste time talking about them. He alludes to them, while giving his opinion.
> 7. His opinions on pretty much everything, as far as I can tell, reflect mainstream calvinism in it's majority positions.
> 
> 
> That being said, I'd like to see a new edition with the bible verses written out as foot notes-even if it's small print. It would be very useful. Also changing the index from roman numerals to arabic numerals would be nice. Another nice thing would be to attach at the end his ''History of Christian doctrines'' volume. It goes along superbly with his ST and his Intro (which was supposed to be printed with the original edition).



Ok.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Berkhof is good, but he is channeling Bavinck, so why not get the source in all its glorious four volumes? After reading Bavinck, Berkhof, to me, is the Cliff Notes version. That said, it is nice to have a summary in the one volume of Berkhof.

AMR


----------



## elnwood

What does "Frame's biblicism" mean?


----------



## Peairtach

> I have been collecting Reformed Systematic theologies for 6 years now and I think I've looked through or read most of all that I could find in English (plus Calvin in French). I've come to a strong conviction that Louis Berkhof's ST is the best ST (1 vol or multi) available in the English language. I'm going to make a bullet points of why in a second, but I would like your feedback and try to convince me otherwise.



How many reformed systematic theologies are there in English?


----------



## Prufrock

Peairtach said:


> How many reformed systematic theologies are there in English?



I'm assuming you mean works that are still in print? If not, the list of works out of print, but still accessible grows quite large. For those still in print (strictly Reformed/Presbyterian *Systematic Theologies*), you have Calvin's Institutes, Bullinger's Decades, Ames' Marrow, Ursinus' Lectures on the catechism, Olevian's recently republished work on the Creed (a slight stretch to call it a systematic, I know...), Wollebius' Compend is published in full in Beardslee, I believe two editions of Melanchthon's Loci are currently in print, Turretin's Institutes, Mastricht is forthcoming soon, Witsius' Economy and his massive work on the Creed could both count, John Brown's Compendium (though its recent republication is under the name Systematic Theology), I don't know if one can find any copies of Herman Venema's work to buy still, but I know a few libraries have copies of its fairly recent printing, Vanderkamp's work on the catechism, a Brakel was recently published in English, Charles Hodge and R.L Dabney's works from the 19th century are in print (I don't know when the last printing of Miller's work was done, but perhaps recently enough that copies can still be found), Bavinck and Berkhof, Berkouwer's work (sometimes more Reformed than at others), and more recently you have Morton Smith, Reymond, Hoeksema, Velema and van Genderen, Horton (both his one volume, and his prior quadrilogy), along with the first volumes of Gamble's and Kelly's respective projects. I realize there are some older works that are probably published now and then as facsimiles, but I didn't include any of those; also, one might be inclined to consider the currently in print commentaries on the Westminster catechisms, some of which take on the nature of Systems. I may have left one or two out, but at a quick accounting, those are the still-in-print English Reformed/Presbyterian Systems.


----------



## jogri17

elnwood said:


> What does "Frame's biblicism" mean?



It means that While I appreciate his 4 volumes, I think his 4 volumes are not a true systematic theology. They are interesting and vital, but represent a fine model of neo-evangelical theology as opposed to a true Reformed Systematic Theology. Norman Geisler's 4 volumes are more true to the historical method.


----------



## py3ak

jogri17 said:


> 4. It is far more up to date and doesn't get too philosophical like Hodge or even Bavinck.
> 6. His knowledge of post-ref debates was quite impressive and doesn't waste time talking about them. He alludes to them, while giving his opinion.



You make a strong case, and it's certainly possible that Berkof has been under-appreciated. His style is not great, but it is a competent way to compress discussion into a narrow compass. But depending on what one is looking for, points 4 & 6 could be as much disadvantages as advantages.


----------



## DMcFadden

How do you evaluate the one volume abridgment of Bavinck's "glorious four volumes" and compare it with the distillation of Bavinck represented by Berkhof?


----------



## jogri17

DMcFadden said:


> How do you evaluate the one volume abridgment of Bavinck's "glorious four volumes" and compare it with the distillation of Bavinck represented by Berkhof?



I have not got it yet. I'm waiting till a few used copies are thrown on the market, or I start Seminary. Given I own the 4 volumes, I don't see the point yet. Just one more heavy book to bring back home when I'm done with my undergrad this year and I have to bring it back down to the states. I'm hoping it will be available for Kindle! 

As I pointed out, Berkhof is not just simply a repeat of Bavinck. He also is much stronger on redemptive history given he is post-vos while Vos was a friend of Bavinck, thus the influence wasn't there.


----------



## Jesus is my friend

At this time I am reading Reymond for the second time and loving it,if I had to pick one that would be his.

without going to far off track,how is Hoeksema's?  (no church today-Irene-very sad)


----------

